# Silpat Style Muffin Mats/Molds



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I'm trying to source muffin style mats / forms. I'm looking for something in a silpat type flexible material (about one inch diameter). Here's the catch, without a taper. I'm coming up empty with our/my usual sources. Anybody have a lead? 

Thanks in advance,

Al


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Al--JR Mahoney in Sydney ordered some similar stuff for me a while ago.

Give them a call....I'm sure they'll be able to help you.

I suspect they order their stuff from JB Prince.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks! I'll check them out now. (yes, this is how I spend my days off...)

--Al


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

is this what you are looking for? flexible silicone bakeware bake pan


----------

